
Ron Conway Explained - gatsby
http://bhorowitz.com/2010/04/07/ron-conway-explained/
======
chanri
How exactly do you get into this network? Is his network closely connected to
the PG/YC network?

~~~
bl4k
Make something that is noticed. They will find you.

6+ years ago I went from knowing nobody in the valley to almost everybody
within a few days. Just generate buzz and build a good product.

Silicon Valley is tiny. You are only an email and a single intro away from
almost everybody.

Ron shows up to the YC demo days, but you can definitely meet Ron and other
angels without YC (it has been happening for years, after all). He invests
very early and tracks most of the tech blogs.

~~~
chanri
At what size for a consumer app do you start getting "noticed"?

I would very interested to hear what kind of product you made.

